
Comma.ai open sources driving data used to seed its company - rmason
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/03/comma-ai-open-sources-the-data-it-used-for-its-first-successful-driverless-trips/
======
spotman
Best of luck to George. Have always been a fan of his work. Favorite line from
article:

"Ultimately, Hotz says, the comma.ai philosophy is simple – tell people
exactly what they’re doing, but remain confident in the startup’s ability to
do it faster, smarter and cheaper."

The confidence of hotz is astonishing but I'll be the first to admit I'm still
cheering him on. This is such an incredibly hard trying to get right, but he
is either going to knock this out of the park or die trying.

------
suncloud
This is amazing!!!

